# The book you read within a day



## Muyassar Sattarova (Jan 4, 2018)

Can you name your most favorite book, which you read in a day or less?  For me it was The thirteenth tale by Diana Setterfield! And what about yours?


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I read 1000's and 1000's of books within a day.  

I can't name just one though, I have 100's and 100's of favorite books. I read pretty much all books I read within 1-2 days, aiming for 1. So I can read more books.  

I have that book you mention on a wishlist though, just never got around to it. 

I can say though that a series I read most frantically over one weekend was the Fever series by Karen Marie Moning. I read the first 4 within 2 days on a weekend and then the 5th which had just come out. It was probably my most immersive reading session in recent memory. 

When I was younger it was the Angelique series by Anne Golon. Those are long books and I remember inhaling that first one in one sunny afternoon at 13. I could not stop.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

Like Atunah generally anything I read, I finish within a day. If not, either something unusual is going on or I started it late after finishing something else.  Otherwise, I don't like the book that much and probably won't finish it at all. Of course, I'm retired, so I can do that, but even when I was working, I was a voracious reader, and as a kid I'd read under the covers with a flashlight at night and pull other stunts to keep reading after I was supposed to be sleeping.


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

I used to read every book I picked up in a day. These days I have trouble staying focused for more than a few chapters, and sometimes skip a few days before going back. It's not that I'm not interested in what I'm reading, I just don't feel like reading, I guess.


----------



## passerby (Oct 18, 2015)

The first one that comes to mind, though not necessarily my all-time favorite:
I stayed up all night on a week night to finish reading _Alone_, one of Lisa Gardner's thrillers. I was really tired the next day, but I can't say that I regretted it. That one is a real page-turner.


----------



## Muyassar Sattarova (Jan 4, 2018)

I suppose one must have some skills, perhaps, in reading fast to finish a book in a day! Actually  some or many people spend a month reding a book! So, you are super fast readers)


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

I read most books in a day, and it's totally pointless picking one out.


----------



## Fleurina (Nov 13, 2017)

> I used to read every book I picked up in a day. These days I have trouble staying focused for more than a few chapters, and sometimes skip a few days before going back. It's not that I'm not interested in what I'm reading, I just don't feel like reading, I guess.


Similar here, I used to read most books in a day, until a few years ago, but now I rarely read more than a chapter at a time. But the day before yesterday I read The War Of Art, by Steven Pressfield, in one sitting - a few people recommended it on this forum, on a thread about procrastination, and I could not put it down.

I have never tried to read fast; it's automatic, and probably honed by being a bookworm from an early age.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

_Infinite Jest_

NOT!

There may have been a time when I could and would commit the hours it would take for me to finish a book in one day (assuming we're talking a full novel here, not a photo book or novella), but that was years ago now. Even back in the good old days it was rare: I'm an average-speed reader at best, as I'm the sort who hears all the words in his head, so I can't read faster than a fairly fast talker could speak it.


----------



## Rex Jameson (Mar 8, 2011)

It's been years since I've read a full book in one day. It might have been one of the Game of Thrones books when I reread them while I was catching up on the TV series. Because of my multiple careers and hobbies, I tend to only have time for 1 to maybe 10 chapters in a day, if I'm really engrossed and can make the time.


----------



## KatherineScott (Feb 1, 2018)

Like many others on here, I used to read almost any book I picked up in a day. Favorite or not I became obsessive and had to finish it to the end. This was sometimes irresponsible as I would ignore everything else I was supposed to be doing until I was done. 

Nowadays though, I feel like my adult brain can't focus on books for that long any more without getting tired. The only books I've read in a day lately have been teen fictions because they're easy to get through. Although good, I'm not sure I would say any of those are favorites.


----------



## WordSaladTongs (Oct 14, 2013)

The last book I couldn't put down and read in a single day was The Indifferent Stars Above: The Harrowing Saga of the Donner Party
by Daniel James Brown. David Sedaris's Theft By Finding almost made it in one day but it was kind of long.


----------



## Marc Vun Kannon (Mar 6, 2011)

Cold Comfort by Ellis Vidler. For days after that, every time I had a few moments of free time I'd pick it up and read a few pages.


----------



## MissingAlaska (Apr 28, 2014)

Believe it or not, Stephen King's "It".  I was a teenager and read it into the wee hours of the morning!


----------



## Joseph M. Erhardt (Oct 31, 2016)

I read the original _Dune_ in about 24 hours, during a weekend before finals at college. Then, after finishing (sometime on Sunday), I thought it might be a good idea to crack the _other_ books for a bit.


----------



## lmroth12 (Nov 15, 2012)

*The Help*. Once I started it, I literally could not put it down.


----------



## TwistedWisteria (Jun 3, 2018)

Pompeii by Robert Harris. Read it in one evening. Devoured every word. The very definition of the word 'unputdownable.' Cannot recommend highly enough to lovers of historical fiction.


----------



## George Trigiris (Jun 12, 2018)

Patricia Briggs's "Cry Wolf." I got drawn in right from the start and didn't want to let go.

What a fantastic writer...


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

The last one was several days ago: Heinlein's _Citizen of the Galaxy. _An oldie but goodie, and a book which I have read a number of times.


----------



## Kaliharper (Jun 21, 2018)

I've read a lot of books in a single day. However, the first one I remember reading all the way through was The Black Gryphon by Mercedes Lackey. This was ages ago. I still read that book at least once a year.

Sadly, the rest of the trilogy felt terribly forced to me, so I don't tend to read the other ones.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I purchased Kindle versions of Robert Asprin’s MYTH series in a block recently, and read two of them in (each) a single day after work. Of course, they aren’t long books.


----------



## Rod Little (Jun 18, 2017)

2001 A Space Odyssey by Arthur C Clarke (but then, it's not long), and I've read almost every Agatha Christie book in a day.


----------

